# The Last Witch Hunter - Neuer Trailer zum Vin Diesel-Film (deutsch)



## FlorianStangl (17. September 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Last Witch Hunter - Neuer Trailer zum Vin Diesel-Film (deutsch)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: The Last Witch Hunter - Neuer Trailer zum Vin Diesel-Film (deutsch)


----------



## linktheminstrel (17. September 2015)

absoluter müll!


----------



## Orzhov (17. September 2015)

Könnte interessant werden.


----------



## Buttonsmasher (18. September 2015)

*Eben*



linktheminstrel schrieb:


> absoluter müll!



Jopp so sehe ich das auch. Kommt mir mehr wie ein Aktion Film vor der eigentlich ein Fantasy (Hensel & Gretel waren da schon besser. Es ist sehr sehr unglaubwürdig das Hexen gejagt werden im Jahre 2000+ Moderne Zeit. So etwas gehört in das Mittelalter. Mit einen hau von Dunkler Magie. Der Film wird ein Flopp. Besser gesagt , er ist ein Flopp und wird immer einer bleiben. Selbst wenn auf einmal sich heraus stellen sollte in denn nächsten 100 Jahren das es noch echte Hexen gibt. (Angel Merkel könnte eine sein) ( Uschi Glas ist so was von ausgetrocknet im Gesicht das selbst ihre Gesichts Creme es nicht verbergen kann das sie eine Hexe ist ) . Ist Joke Jungs also nicht gleich denke böser Junge sagt böse Dinge . Du Teufel )


----------



## Celerex (18. September 2015)

Mit Find Me Guilty hat Diesel mMn seine einzige solide Rolle abgeliefert, danach kam fast ausschließlich mainstream Hollywood Actionkost, die natürlich trotzdem zu Unterhalten weiß.  Für mich ist Diesel daher bestenfalls ein mittelmäßiger Schauspieler und daher in so einem Film gut aufgehoben. Bis auf den Soundtrack ist der Trailer nicht so der Brüller und ich glaube nicht, das hier nur schlechte Szenen verwendet wurden. Definitiv kein Film, für den ich in's Kino gehen werde.


----------



## RedDragon20 (20. September 2015)

"You know nothing, Vin Diesel."


----------



## Chemenu (21. September 2015)

Buttonsmasher schrieb:


> ... Es ist sehr sehr unglaubwürdig das Hexen gejagt  werden im Jahre 2000+ Moderne Zeit. So etwas gehört in das Mittelalter. ...


Weil Hexen im Mittelalter ja so viel glaubwürdiger wirken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "You know nothing, Vin Diesel."


Wen zitierst Du da? Und warum?


----------



## Buttonsmasher (21. September 2015)

ja das Genre macht mehr sinn im mittel Alter Zeit. Als in Wolken kratzern nach Hexen zu jagen. Es geht darum ob es sinn macht. Du kannst ja Halo Master Chef nicht in ein Spiel haun und in eine Welt wo nur Uga Aga Menschen rum laufen mit keule. Wenn man Fabelwesen nimmt dann sollte man schon in  die Zeitzone sie rein stecken wo sie hin passen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (21. September 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Wen zitierst Du da? Und warum?


Eine Anspielung auf Game of Thrones. 
Eigentlich heißt es "You know nothing, Jon Snow.", gesagt vom Charakter Ygritte. Die Darstellerin selbiger, Rose Leslie, ist im Trailer zu sehen.  _

_


----------

